# Horizontal Router Table



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Does nayone use a horizontal router table. I have plans for one and thought I might build it, I'm perfectly happy with my normal router table. I was just wondering if there would be many adavantages to a horizontal version. Any comments/ advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hi Wood-Chuck:

I have a sort of a horizontal router table. Well really its more of a slot mortising machine but it works as a horizontal router table when I need it. Quite simply I could not get along without it. 
Do a Youtube search for horizontal router table and you'll find a few that show what you can do with one.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

I have two of them and they have many adavantages over the standard router table, anytime you need to run the stock on it's edge the horizontal router table can and will do a better and safer job,molding,picture frame stock,panel for doors , Mortising & T jobs,etc. I will say if you make one ,keep it simple...

Here's just one post of many of them..
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

=======



Wood-Chuck said:


> Does nayone use a horizontal router table. I have plans for one and thought I might build it, I'm perfectly happy with my normal router table. I was just wondering if there would be many adavantages to a horizontal version. Any comments/ advice would be appreciated.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

This is the one I'm building. Simple design, I believe it will get the job done with a minimum of extra work.

Table à toupie horizontale #4 Horizontal Router Table - Windows Live

Brico's blog is a wealth of information.

Atelier du Bricoleur / Woodworker's Workshop - Windows Live

Good luck!

J.D.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the useful information and links, I really like the idea of having vertical and horizontal units for the same table. Now to find the parts up here in the great white north


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bruce I don't know if any of the parts you need are at Woodcraft, but they have free shipping to Canada till the 22 of July.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Canuk Girl that is good to know. What part of Canada are you from? I'm just north of Toronto


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bruce

Your Welcome

All you need is a base plate all the other parts can be made with wood  you can skip the base plate if you want and just use some 3/8" thick plastic (or ploy.cutting board works well) for that job.. don't need to see the router motor just the bit  don't use plywood,etc.to much flex, 3/8" min.thick stock..

========



Wood-Chuck said:


> Thanks for the useful information and links, I really like the idea of having vertical and horizontal units for the same table. Now to find the parts up here in the great white north


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all of the help. All excellent ideas and valuable information. Great job on your blog eccentrictinkerer. Those are very clear instructions and should be easy to follow. Cheers


----------



## bradmoaledo (Jul 18, 2010)

Wood-Chuck said:


> Does nayone use a horizontal router table. I have plans for one and thought I might build it, I'm perfectly happy with my normal router table. I was just wondering if there would be many adavantages to a horizontal version. Any comments/ advice would be appreciated.


I have been looking at the horizontal table from MCLS Woodworking. I am building a lot of picture frame molding and I think the horizontal table with a moulding bit would be the ticket.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Brad: That would certainly do the job, but I wouldn't get a chance to screw things up


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Brad and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join.


----------



## pgfreeman (May 21, 2010)

I would suggest finding a copy of THE ROUTER JOINERY WOLRKSHOP BY CAROL J. REEd.
Carol has designed a very good portable router table with the verticle and horizonal setup. she uses aluminun for the horizonal plate. there are great color photos showing how to build and a parts list. Also a good exploded veiw. you'll find it on pages 38,39,and 40. I built one and am very pleased. Pete


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Pete, I'll try to find that book.


----------



## slackline (Jul 15, 2010)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> This is the one I'm building. Simple design, I believe it will get the job done with a minimum of extra work.
> 
> Table à toupie horizontale #4 Horizontal Router Table - Windows Live
> 
> ...


I built this one today. It took me about 2 hours and it was very easy. The only difficult part was that I had to guess on the measurements but I think I am close.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Pete. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bruce I am in South Western Ontario just out side of London.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

There are a lot of uses for a horizontal router table. I use mine for mortise & tenons, especially for sliding dovetails, jointing small pieces that you would never attempt on a regular jointer, raised panels using vertical bits without bearings, & on & on. Very efficient dust collection & best of all when not in use can be stored on a wall shelf outta the way in a small space challenged shop.

Lee


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Deb, we're neighbours just about an hour to the north east in Orangeville. NTMU, Bruce


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Lee, i thought the horizontal version had lots of advantages. Thanks for the info. Bruce


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry Bruce I corrected my post (Bruce not Pete.) There are a good number of us Canucks on this forum. Always glad to have another.


----------



## bill strop (Oct 26, 2009)

*horizontal router table*



Wood-Chuck said:


> Does nayone use a horizontal router table. I have plans for one and thought I might build it, I'm perfectly happy with my normal router table. I was just wondering if there would be many adavantages to a horizontal version. Any comments/ advice would be appreciated.


I had and used one a while ago. Built a jig for it which permitted me to do mortising. Worked like a charm since I could control depth and side to side dimensions freely, accurately. and adjustably. Sorry I don't presently have a pattern or pic to share but it was all done with sliding dovetails and finely fitted pieces of baltic birch ply so as to adjust the width and depth of the cut.

I used a spiral upcut router bit.

I considered it a poor man's version of the hugely expensive unit David Marks used on his TV show.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a review on the book called 
THE ROUTER JOINERY WOLRKSHOP BY CAROL J. REEd.

I would give it 2 1/2 stars out of 5 stars.

The horizonal table setup is the same one out of the Router Magic book but a cut down ver. many of the jigs are from the same book but all cut down ver.with alot of plastic in the jigs, but real nice pictures in the book.

almost like this one, but in plastic ..and much smaller.
http://atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2ED8F7A23848B4AE!925.entry?sa=403526768
========



pgfreeman said:


> I would suggest finding a copy of THE ROUTER JOINERY WOLRKSHOP BY CAROL J. REEd.
> Carol has designed a very good portable router table with the verticle and horizonal setup. she uses aluminun for the horizonal plate. there are great color photos showing how to build and a parts list. Also a good exploded veiw. you'll find it on pages 38,39,and 40. I built one and am very pleased. Pete


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Bob... Thanks for the review, much appreciated. Bruce


----------



## GRUMPROY199 (Aug 20, 2013)

My friend had one and used it more than his regular router table,he passed away and the family sold it in a garage sale after I told them I would purchase it from them,now I'm trying to find plans for one so I can build it and use it.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

Royce
I finally built one and use it all of the time for mouldings. I made up plans for 2 different styles of router tables. They are posted on my website at Horizontal Router V2 #069 | 3D Woodworking Plans or Horizontal Router Table #037 | 3D Woodworking Plans I hope that helps.
Bruce


----------

